# HP 635 camera



## diehard 1950 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello, I have an HP 635 digital camera. it will take about ten pictures on a fresh set of batteries. i have tried rechargeable batteries and still det ten pictures. i have tried just about every brand thats made and still get about ten pictures. it takes very good pictures and everything seems to work correctly but it just gets ten pictures. is this normal for a camera or maybe theres something wrong. i have used a tester and checked the new batteries for full charge, all have been fine but i still get only ten pictures. maybe im doing something wrong but i dont know what it could be.the camera is about three years old and has done this since it was new.maybe im expecting more from it and it wont do any better. any ideas?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry to say this but it looks to be a design flaw. See HERE

You might try contacting HP but I doubt they'll do anything for a 3 year old camera.


----------



## diehard 1950 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Yustr, this was my first digital camera and i fully expected a lot more from HP than this.live and learn i guess. I wont buy another hp.do you have any suggestions for a small digital camera that does what its supposed to do? How many pictures should a camera take on a set of batteries? im guessing more than ten ha ha. thanks again, Diehard


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it was just that model - my daughter has a cheap HP digicamera that works fine - but I understand the sour taste it leaves.

See THIS THREAD for some ideas. It really depends on what you're taking pics of, how much you want to spend, and what you're going to do with the photos.

And to answer your question - you should get hundreds of shots from a set of batteries. If the camera you get allows for it, get a set of rechargables and you'll save some $. I always carry a set of std batteries as back up.


----------

